# South Carolina dart frogs



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey all,
I'm currently vacationing down in the Charleston South Carolina area. Part of my normal routine when I come down here is to check out the local aquarium. I was excited to see their newest exhibit the Secrets of The Amazon. Basically they created a wooden field office full of specimens. Some of the animals included were a female anaconda, a green tree python, an electric eel, a piranha tank, couple of tarantulas and colorful parrots and of course dart frogs. Unfortunate I did not have my camera with me.
I wasn't very impressed with the dart frog display though it was rather large. The tank was finished to look like a wooden crate (which was cool) the inner sides seemed to be made of concrete with planters in the side full of various bromeliads. The tank was about 2.5 feet high, but lacked any levels for the frogs to maneuver around the upper areas of the enclosure. The bottom was made entirely of moss with the occasional plant. The humidity of the tank was suspect; it lacked any type of water feature or even bowl. All this being said I am not in the position to criticize and I really did enjoy seeing the frogs. The species included were a pair of Patricia tincs, a single yellow back, a pair of azureus along with a juvenile leucomelas and three juvenile auratus. This was a colorful mix which requires minimal care. 
After staring for a good amount of time, I stood back and really watched other people reactions to the darts. I forgot what it was like to see them for the first time in the flesh and I was really taken back after hearing and seeing people’s reactions. Of course there was quite a bit of misconception surrounding the power of the pumiliotoxin, but I didn’t feel inclined to correct anyone and just laughed to myself. Overall the South Carolina Aquarium was wonderful and I had a great time.

-Richard

A question to anyone living in the area: I am going to Myrtle Beach later next week. Does anyone know if Under the Canopy Farms has a retail location? I know they are based out of Myrtle. Any information on any breeders in the state would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Richard,
I live just west of Charleston and was planning on going to the exhibit soon. When I go I'll take pics and try posting them here. 
As far as Under the Canopy Farms is concerned I have been trying to contact them by e-mail without success. My suggestion would be to give them a call, their phone # is on their site somewhere.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

I have experienced the feelings while seeing an exhibit like the one you described too. I went to the Shedd Aquarium a couple of weeks ago, and everyone thought I was some super genious when I talked about the Tricolors they had. (Highland morph by the way) There was also a huge tank for a pair of azureus, and another for a group of 5-6 orange terribilis. Seeing them in that tank made me want orange terribilis soo bad that I am on a hunt for some right now. There was also one male cobalt. Then after that I went to the Milwaukee County Zoo and saw their tiny exhibit with leucs, and azureus. I also like to sit back and watch people's reactions, and laugh to myself when they ask their friend, "Do you think you could lick them???" That seemed to be a very typical question. I just thought I would share my recent experiences in this situation also.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Tim,
I have some friends in Summerville, nice area. My parents have a place on Kiawah Island. I absolutly love this state. lol. I have under the canopy's business card and I'll call them tomorrow. Do you know of any other breeders in the state?

Brian,
I laughed when I read what you said because my friends, well, my more wild friends have asked me the same question after seeing the darts in my apartment. 
I used to have trouble keeping my mouth shut anywhere I went. If I would say something to anyone, even a friend, people would over hear it and ask me questions. Which ofcourse I loved to answer and before I knew it i would be surrounded. I try not to come off as cocky so now I just keep my mouth shut. Once in a while it is fun to talk to children about frogs, fish, whatever. They make the best audience.


-RIchard


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I've done that a few times as well. Sit back a listen. One encounter at the Wichita Zoo, a man walked up with his family and explained how the D. auratus could bite them and pentrate their skin just like a viper would to inject their poison. I decided I wouldn't even touch on that subject with him. At the zoo I volunteer, they have a hard time with darts, so I help thme out with those as well as all of the other frogs off exhibit. It's called Rolling Hills Zoo, out here in the middle of Kansas.


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Richard,
Summerville is a nice area and is growing rather quickly. The town was appropriately named as it was the place the Charleston elite summered to get away from the heat and bugs so I hear. the funny thing is, if you've ever been down here in the summer its fry pan hot with 99% humidity to boot. Summerville, along with Mt. plesant and Goose Creek are concidered to be the spreading suburb of Charleston. 
Getting back to frogs, I tried calling the UCFarms # on their web page over the last few days and I just get a buissy signal. I've also sent e-mails and have not received a response back yet. 
I havn't found anyone else in SC besides them. Good luck.


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Richard,
Any luck visiting Under the Canopy Farms? Whenever I call them the phone is buisy. I have also e-mailed them via their web site and have not received any response. Does anyone have another phone # for them.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

bhoff said:


> I "Do you think you could lick them???"


 Everytime someone of my friends comeover they ask me that. And when i say no they always get so dissapointed lol. I guess they are getting confused with that toad in miami.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Tim,
Nope, I got no reply from Under the Canopy. I can't believe they sell frogs without answering their phone. Hah, j/k.

I just ended up coming home this weekend and skipped Myrtle beach all together so it wasn't a big deal. 

Did you end up making it to the aquarium downtown yet?

-Richard


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Sc aquarium Not yet! 
I'll post in the lounge or somewhere and try to get a response from someone for a different contact # for them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2005)

*Palmetto's Finest*

Hey everybody! Well, I can't vouch for their phone skills, but I believe that Under the Canopy actually does have a retail store, but not completely sure. I can also say, that they carry very nice animals, in my novice opinion, and are very helpful. I just purchased a pair of beautiful Panamanian Auratus from them at the South Carolina Reptile Show and both have been wonderfully active and hungry. I found them very helpful and willing to answer any questions I could conjure up, and I am very inquisitive. Needless to say, with my new additions, my apartment down at school is a whole lot brighter! By the way, are there any experienced froggers in South Carolina that might take an inquisitive novice under their wing and or trade or sale with. I have experience with reptiles. 1 cb ball python and 1 cb eastern diamond back currently, but amphibians are a rather new thing. Just wondering.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2005)

i have been fortunate enough to visit under the canopy. Jane has a very nice set up. she breeds all kinds of exotics. she has tons of rare phyllomedusa (?) and other tree frogs. she also has a few toads, but mostly darts. she has a nice set up and always has tons of tads and froglets. 

ill try and track her down if you guys are still interested in getting in touch with her. she doesnt have a true retail location, but will take visitors by appointment.

loadsofun2185 - im not the most experienced PDF keeper, but ive kept newts, tree frogs, amd toads for quite some time. ive also kept numerous reptiles and am setting up a new PDF viv to get back into the hobby. if you have any questions or ever visit Mb, and want to check out my set ups, id more than happy to help you out. i havent found many herp people (except snakes) around here, so even meeting some one in cola is good


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

*thanks for the help*

Well 2mnytnx, its nice to meet somebody close to home that is interested in herps and pdfs. I appreciate your offer of advice and quidance and I am sure that you will be hearing from me again soon. thanks


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm 20 min. west of Chucktown in Summerville Sc. I've called Scott and Jane a few times trying to stop by their place but never made it work. Maybe a weekend get away with the wife and a small side excersion to UCF. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

TimStout said:


> I'm 20 min. west of Chucktown in Summerville Sc. I've called Scott and Jane a few times trying to stop by their place but never made it work. Maybe a weekend get away with the wife and a small side excersion to UCF. :lol:


if for some reason you need help getting in touch with her shout me a line. Jane gave me her cell number and ive never had trouble reaching her on it


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks I'll take you up on the offer if I can't contact them via their business phone.
I wanted to check out their set-up, chat a bit, etc. but not take up too much of their time. Besides, if my wife is with me .....


----------

